# Textures



## Reicherts (Jan 7, 2010)

I am remodeling a bedroom and have the drywall hung. I know how to tape and do certain textures but how do I get a big knockdown. About 2 1/2" - 3" globs. Thanks


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Stand back and throw mud at the wall??? Can't quite picture the type of texture you're trying to achieve. Got a picture?


----------



## Reicherts (Jan 7, 2010)

No I dont have a picture. I can get a knockdown with a regular texture hopper but very small. I know some people use machines like a paint sprayer a nd a certain nozzle but I dont know for sure if thats how its done.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry I can't be of more help, but around here the only textures used (and not much in new construction any more, thank the Lord) are on the ceiling. One is "popcorn" and the other is "stipple". I can't really even picture what you're talking about. I seriously doubt any type of texture with a 2" - 3" pattern could be achieved with an airless sprayer. I know some of the smaller sized "knock down" textures can be applied that way.....


----------



## Reicherts (Jan 7, 2010)

I know a guy who started his own drywall business and uses a sprayer. It looks good but not the size I want and he doesnt know how to get it that big either. I Know a house that has it and asked the owner how the contractor did it but he didn't know. I guess I'll just have to play around


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

i prefer to do those types of textures with hand tools where you can make your own size blobs. im going to do some in the next day or so ill post some pics and see if its what your talking about.


edit:

sorry, i changed my mind and went a whole different route.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Like this?









I use a Graco RTX1500 texture machine ($2000.00). You might be able to dab by hand blob by blob then knock it down.


----------



## Reicherts (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes its like that but bigger yet. Did you use a regular hopper for that.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Skip trowel: http://www.drywallschool.com/textures.htm

Be safe, Gary


----------

